# Bad O2 sensor = safe mode?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if having a bad 02 sensor will cause my 00 gxe to run in safe mode? And also, if it does go into safe mode, what exactly is it doing... running rich with retarded timing??? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

usually not. Safe mode will only allow you to hid 2400rpm and no higher.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, cool. Thanks Chimmike!!!


----------

